# First Vivarium - Exo Cube!



## ArnesonR (Apr 2, 2009)

Alright so I'll be using this thread to update my vivarium pics, etc. These plants were added just about three days ago so they need time to grow of course. Advice is always appreciated.


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking good! Just maybe a little on the dry side.


----------



## Adonis Lowery (Jan 24, 2008)

I like the design, especially the cavern like structure that's been constructed over the coco hut. I may be seeing things, but whatever you've done it's a great piece of art. Keep showing those updates. What are the inhabitants if there are any, and if none at this time what are you planning to place in the enclosure?


----------



## ArnesonR (Apr 2, 2009)

Your not seeing things, I kind of made it seem like a cavern to give them a sense of security. Here is an older pic before the plants were added so you can see it more clearly.
I considering adding a plant at the top right corner that hangs down if there are any suggestions.
There are no inhabitants yet, but I am leaning towards getting a pair of azureus darts.
I'm glad you like the design!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice design and great coco hut placement. I would recommend adding a ficus sp. around the back and cranking up the humidity. In a few months your background will be covered in green.


----------



## ArnesonR (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a ficus pumilia in the back, where can I get the ficus sp. and what is the difference? I didn't see that specific plant at black jungle, josh's frogs, or jungle box where I generally looked but perhaps there is another name for it?

I should be getting my springtails soon as well.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Your viv does seem a little dry but it looks very nice! Just make sure your temps and humidity are right before u stick any pdf's in there. Good luck with your viv! Oh yeah, well welcome to Dendroboard, we're all glad to see new pdf hobbyists around!


----------



## ArnesonR (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah I've been doing my best to keep humidity up, that pic was taken right after I planted them. I'll take some new pics in a while. Thanks for the advice so far guys.


----------



## ArnesonR (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: First Vivarium - Exo Cube! Questions*

Alright guys so here is what my tank currently looks like. I let things grow throughout the summer. I have some Java moss on the way, and a springtail culture as well.

My plan was to try and seed the tank with springtails and hopefully let the java moss get a grip on things and then get some frogs.


















I decided a few days ago to add a waterfall feature by digging out the GS foam in a corner. I managed to get the waterfall flowing, but am curious of the best way to seal off this huge hole. Using the foam would make it hard to access in the future and I read may even suffocate the tube. Any advice on this would be great.









I am a bit skeptical on whether or not the frogs could escape through the various small cracks that the exo terra cube has. For instance the opening door in the front has very small cracks when closed, is it possible for a frog to escape through this? Also the top of the tank has small cracks for cords, which I may seal with silicone.


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

I dont think frogs can get through those cracks but I do think that you should get a glass top that covers most if not all of the top because if you dont you will be forever struggling with humidity issues. Looks good though!


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks good, You could just stuff the hole with dried sphag/sheet moss and it would blend good with your background.

Also, what kind of lighting are you using? I think if the lighting was stronger your entire BG would be covered by now. Creeping fig gets out of control rather quickly in the tanks I keep it in.


----------



## ArnesonR (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah I already have a glass top cut for it. I have one 26W repti Glo 2.0 UVB bulb from Exo Terra. I have a canopy top with two bulb slots but I thought one bulb would be sufficient. I like the idea of stuffing the hole with moss  Thanks for advice thus far guys.


----------



## ArnesonR (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: First Vivarium - Project Process, Pics!!*

I thought I would put pics up of my project through it's stages, let me know what you think.









Beginning of Project, mounting Mopani wood to vivarium with great stuff. (The tank is zoo med naturalistic terrarium)
































Beginning of the summer, letting the plants grow in.
















The last two pictures are it's current state. I added Java moss that I just got throughout various spots in the tank, how long should I let the moss grow in before getting frogs?

I like azureus frogs the best, but have read that they are a little more terrestrial oriented, so they might not utilize the vertical space. Any tips or advice always appreciated! 

Ryan


----------



## djbrady (May 15, 2009)

Very nice!

I like the hollowed out cave area with the cocohut nicely tucked in, and java moss was a good choice.
What about a couple of Leucs ? They'd like having the option to climb up the vertical space


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

What size is that?
18x18x18? Azureus would do fine in it id say


----------



## ArnesonR (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah it is 18x18x18.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

if u were to get a sexed pair of azureus then id say yes, u could put two in it


----------



## ArnesonR (Apr 2, 2009)

Cool, I like Leuc's as well but I'm not sure if the vendor I am buying from has them at the moment. I just love those blue guys... hahaha.

Any advice on how long after placing java moss in a tank a person should wait to get frogs? Do I need to let it get a grip on things first?


----------

